# Lawyer fees for green cards



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello All,

My UK husband is just about to apply for his green card and I'm wanting to get a price check before we fully commit to it.

We are going with a lawyer in Long Island who is charging us $1520 for the application and $1950 to fully take us through the process. This includes a mock interview with the lawyer and all paper work taken care of on our behalf.

I feel that this is a good price. My husband's lawyer in London was tasking for around $5000 and when we tried to do it ourselves we priced it at over $2000. 

Anyone paid more/less? Let me know!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are not returning to the UK in summer?


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

twostep said:


> You are not returning to the UK in summer?


Yes and no!

Since my husbands been out of the status in the US for nearly a year now we have to get him back in status before we leave. So I'm getting my UK visa and hes getting a green card. 

So looks like I'll be in the UK in the autumn.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Taken from an immigration lawyer's web site:

_*Consequences of Unlawful Overstay*

The 3 and 10 year bars to re-entry

The 1996 Illegal Immigration Reform and Responsibility Act (IIRAIRA) created three year, ten year, and permanent bars on admission to the U.S. for a variety of immigration status violations.

These bars apply widely and affect immigrants who have family in the U.S., have worked and paid taxes in the U.S., and in many cases are otherwise eligible for permanent resident status.

The three year bar to re-entry into the U.S.: The three year bar applies to individuals who have been unlawfully present in the United States for a continuous period of more than 180 days, but less than one year, and who voluntarily depart the U.S.

The ten year bar to re-entry into the U.S.: The ten year bar applies to individuals unlawfully present in the U.S. for an aggregate period of one year or more who depart voluntarily. Unlawful presence begins to accrue when the period of authorized stay expires or after an entry to the U.S. without inspection._

If your husband overstays a year, he faces a 10 year ban - make sure you find a lawyer who can tell you whether it'll apply to your husband's case. Some lawyers may ask for the money up front but may not warn you about the ban or the threat of deportation. My sister's husband violated his legal stay and they're having to file an i-601 Waiver of Grounds of Inadmissibility. Their legal fees are about $7,000, but one of the more difficult aspects of going through that application process is they have to prove why they can't move to his home country for the 10 years (which might be difficult for the UK).

You guys need good legal advice and fast, since his time is running out (that will decide between a 3 year and a 10 year ban).

My sister directed me to an immigration forum (not expat specific), where lawyers participate. You should check out [l] where bans are discussed (along with the consequences of returning to the U.S. while under a ban).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Just a little note: it's not the price of a green card, it's the price of the lawyer.
Green card fees are the same, doesn't matter which lawyer you take, or if you do it yourself. It's the lawyers fee that will vary.


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello all.

Has anyone gone through the green card process? What did you end up paying the Lawyer?

With the appacation fee, I'm paying $3500 which I understand is an average price.

Anyone paid more or less?

Thanks 

Essie.


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

Essie said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Has anyone gone through the green card process? What did you end up paying the Lawyer?
> 
> ...


I've found a firm that quoted me just over $2000 for their fees and the applications fees. Here's a link if you want to look into them. K1 Visa Attorney | K-3 Visa Lawyer | Law Offices of Eric T. Dean, Jr.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just be aware that your legal fees in connection with a "green card application" are going to vary by the degree of difficulty of the case. Having been "out of status" like your husband has been is going to make your case considerably more tricky, and thus most costly, than someone simply applying for a Green Card without any complications. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The flat fee is generally for going over the process, proof reading the application, sending it in and a closing conversation. The small print will say that additional services will be billed at an hourly rate; sometimes it gives the amount per hour. Consider that phone calls get billed.


----------

